# 1967 Schwinn



## Overhauler (Sep 17, 2011)

How rare is a 1967 deluxe stingray in campus green ?


----------



## tommygun (Sep 18, 2011)

Thats a nice ride! i have always liked campus green.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Dec 24, 2014)

I have two.


----------



## Geokop (Dec 26, 2014)

Nice bike!
I also have a '67 model, a DeLuxe three-speed with the shift lever on the top tube. It's in pieces in the basement in need of a complete restoration, but it's all there.
One thing that's different on your bike is yours has holes in the (rear seat stays?) to adjust the seat height. Mine doesn't have the holes.
Again, you have a really nice bike! Congrats!
George


----------

